# A1 Rabbit Rust Repair Panels



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

Anybody have any good sources? nobody seems to make anything! I'm a vw dealer tech and there's not much left from vw. JC Whitney doesnt have much either. Ditto from Rocky Mountain. Does anybody make anything? How about floor pan sections?
Thanks guys, trying to get more of my big project going!
-Mike


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: A1 Rabbit Rust Repair Panels (JustA1s)*

Might want to check out: http://www.vwautobodypartstore.com
Not sure what you need versus what is on their web site. Might want to contact them to see if they can help you out.
Be advised that I have not done business with these people so I cannot comment on how they do business.


[Modified by charlier, 10:56 PM 3-11-2003]


----------



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: A1 Rabbit Rust Repair Panels (charlier)*

looking more for weld-in repair panels, but thanks anyways


----------



## vwvapors.com (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: A1 Rabbit Rust Repair Panels (JustA1s)*

How about jcwhitney.com?


----------



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: A1 Rabbit Rust Repair Panels (JustA1s)*

quote:[HR][/HR] JC Whitney doesnt have much either.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: A1 Rabbit Rust Repair Panels (JustA1s)*

This is probably no good to you but they're available in South Africa.


----------

